
Yahoo Mail for iPhone  - evo_9
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yahoo!-mail/id577586159?ls=1&mt=8
======
andyrubio
but why? maybe it's for folk who enjoy reading spam?

~~~
atarian
>maybe it's for folk who enjoy reading spam?

middle-brow dismissal much?

